# I'm not good at any job I have



## progfan1991

Hey everyone, this is my first post here. Just a bit of background on me. I'm a 23 year old guy and I've had social anxiety for as long as I can remember. It's not that bad, but my main issue comes from my low self confidence. It's getting better but it's a work in progress.

Anyway, I'm a introvert. No offense to any A-type personalities here, but I do not click with them. I do not care about being the loudest in the room. However, the thing is, I'm very arrogant, but only to myself. I'll never tell someone I'm better than them, but I can't help but constantly judge people. I know I shouldn't but it's hard. It's funny, because if you asked anyone who knew me if I was arrogant, they would laugh. The thing is, I can hold a conversation very well and am able to handle stress as if the issue isn't happening to me, but I fake the conversations. I prefer to be by myself. I write a lot of short stories and always have a pen and paper ready for notes. I listen to a lot of Progressive, (hence my username) and classical like Dream Theater, Mozart and Yes. Depends on the mood. I'll also throw in some Megadeth if I'm in a confident mood. Also, I should mention that I'm a volunteer crisis counselor and I'm very good at it. I understand people easily, the problem is, nobody understands me.

Ok, enough about who I am. What I'm here to talk about is the fact that any job I get I feel that I cannot do. People at work think I'm a joke. I worked in fast food, people laughed behind my back and said I had no common sense. I worked in auto mechanics changing oil and vacuuming...same thing. I don't get it. I try my hardest and my work ethic is impeccable, but I just can't do the job right and people at work just pick on me all the time. Anything they ask me I get confused about. I'm always respectful and I know I'm smarter than 99% of them, but they think I'm retarded or something.

I talked to some of my friends and they said I over think everything and try too hard to please. My true friends know I'm smart and a bit awkward, but that's because I tell them. They wouldn't know otherwise. You would literally never guess I was different by talking to me, I'm very friendly and down to earth. When I get the sense of who I'm talking to, I usually dumb myself down to how they are and we get along great.

I have a great family and friends who respect me and everything, but when it comes to work I feel like an idiot...which only makes my anxiety worse. It makes me not want to do anything for fear of making a mistake. Sorry if that was a lot to read, but maybe someone that's like me can help out. It feels like the only thing I'm good at is making people feel good about themselves just by talking.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

progfan1991 said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post here. Just a bit of background on me. I'm a 23 year old guy and I've had social anxiety for as long as I can remember. It's not that bad, but my main issue comes from my low self confidence. It's getting better but it's a work in progress.
> 
> Ok, enough about who I am. What I'm here to talk about is the fact that any job I get I feel that I cannot do. People at work think I'm a joke. * I worked in fast food, people laughed behind my back and said I had no common sense. I worked in auto mechanics changing oil and vacuuming...same thing. I don't get it. I try my hardest and my work ethic is impeccable, but I just can't do the job right and people at work just pick on me all the time. * Anything they ask me I get confused about. I'm always respectful and *I know I'm smarter than 99% of them, but they think I'm retarded or something.
> *


Normal people are being manipulated by The New World Order. They want you to follow there reactions quickly without no mistakes like a robot.


----------



## jvanb00c

I know EXACTLY what your talking about with my new job. I've been their three months and sometimes it still feels like it's the first day. I also worked at a convenience store before and all three days I worked there I just constantly screwed up and was humiliated so I left that place quick. I probably would have left the job I have now because of the humiliation if the pay and benefits weren't so good. But yes, I feel like a failure with any job I have. Either a failure because the job is looked down upon or because I screw up everything.


----------



## jlscho03

Sometimes that particular job (or job duty) is not right for you. For example, I worked retail. I was somehow really good with cashiering/helping people, but terribly slow at stocking. The managers were downright mean about it, too, calling me names and stuff, because, hey, anyone can stock shelves, right? 

The thing is, though, that I'm a leisurely person. Everything I do, I take my time in. I never rush, and to be expected to rush and fling stuff on shelves just went against my nature. Despite their name-calling (or in your case, talking behind your back), you just have to know that it's not true. You may not be the best at that particular job, but there's a lot of other things out there. So, yeah, you are right in that it's a self-confidence issue. 

I don't really know how to improve it, because rude co-workers can really drag it down. Also, different places have different people and work environments, so it could just be that the places/people you've worked with are just not very friendly. 

Also, it takes time to become comfortable with any job. I myself am going to try to remember this when I start a temp job later November (which I feel unqualified for).


----------



## apx24

Same here. I really suck at my job and it's not even that difficult. It took me hours yesterday to alter an Excel spreadsheet because I'm too much of a moron to understand how to use it properly (and because the ****ing computer kept crashing :mum)

Most of the time I'm either too anxious and panicky or too apathetic and depressed to do the job properly. It sucks man, it's pretty obvious that I don't have the right frame of mind to have a job and be responsible for getting things done but there's no alternative.


----------



## AndreaXo

progfan1991 said:


> People at work think I'm a joke. I worked in fast food, people laughed behind my back and said I had no common sense. I worked in auto mechanics changing oil and vacuuming...same thing. I don't get it. I try my hardest and my work ethic is impeccable, but I just can't do the job right and people at work just pick on me all the time. Anything they ask me I get confused about. I'm always respectful and I know I'm smarter than 99% of them, but they think I'm retarded or something.


I have the same problem. I currently work at fast food and I guess most of them think I'm really stupid. I would say that I'm pretty good at my job (which is mainly drive-thru) but anytime I make a mistake, my manager kicks me off the drive thru while some of the cooks will laugh. Oddly enough, this other girl who is new makes a **** ton of mistakes (no hate on her, btw. I realize she's still learning and all) but everyone always overlooks it and my manager even asked her if she wanted more hours instead of me, even though I've been working there since June already. Nobody cares if she is going slow, even when she has someone else helping her collect the money, but anytime I'm by myself at drive thru and make a mistake, I get punished for it. Not only that, but I get blamed for other people's mistakes as well. My manager yelled at me because he said he gave me one of the deserts that I pointed out to him was missing from someone's order and it turned out the girl I was talking about accidentally took it and gave it to someone else. I was taking lobby orders when that happened but I still took the blame for it.

I'm seriously thinking about quitting my job. I work my *** off and it's never good enough for anyone. Anytime I go to work, I get thrown aside like I'm some useless employee. I dread having to go back even though in all honesty, there are a lot of other things I do like about my job. It just doesn't seem worth the emotional turmoil to me. :no


----------



## The Superfluous Man

progfan1991 said:


> Also, I should mention that I'm a volunteer crisis counselor and I'm very good at it. I understand people easily...


Hey man, welcome. I used to listen to a lot of prog rock, too. Do you like Van der Graaf Generator? They were one of my favourites.

Anyway, I thought it was interesting that you would mention that you're very good at your volunteer crisis counselling job in a thread entitled "I'm not good at any job I have". You were hoping that someone would point that out, weren't you? You sly devil, you. 

Do you enjoy counselling? Could you see yourself pursuing a career in counselling, or clinical psychology, or something of the sort? Do you think it would be worthwhile to look into the counselling programs offered at various universities?


----------

